# Win10 Realtek RTL8723BE Can't connect to Network



## screechyboy79 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi,

I have a Lenovo AIO PC which is less than a year old suddenly the WIFI will not connect giving the error "Can't connect to Network". Several other devices in the house connect fine and as far as I can tell nothing has changed not even a recent WIN 10 Update that i can see.

I ran a netsh in CMD and it showed the error as "FAILURE REASON: The driver disconnected while associating."

I then went to the Realtek site and downloaded and installed the latest drivers for this WIFI Adapter but it made no difference to the outcome.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Does your system have any other connection manager utility, such as ThinkVantage Access Connections besides Windows' inbuilt connections manager?


----------



## screechyboy79 (Jun 29, 2016)

I tried removing all none necessary software including some Lenovo prepackaged stuff i would never use and the anti virus. Still wont let me connect whilst i have no issues with several other devices, tablets, a laptop, my phone etc using the wifi.

I have installed a USB WIFI dongle in the interim to get me back online but would still like to know why the built in Realtek device has suddenly stopped.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Device Manager* are there any devices with yellow flags? Especially under _Network Adapters_? If so, they need drivers. Right click your internal Wifi Adapter, choose *Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver *to a driver that was working before. 
Also, you can go to Start/Search and type *ncpa.cpl *and press enter. Right click the internal Wifi adapter and choose *Diagnose*.


----------

